# Cam/UDP



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Just had these delivered today by UPS.It's the NSSP cam and SLP UDP.
Cam specs are 230/232 .614 .602 114LSA .I still need belts for the UDP,valve springs,hardened pushrods,and a double roller timing chain before I have the install done which I am planning for the first of April.

I will also be installing a ported intake(stock) and ported throttle body.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Rukee said:


> :cheers


Thanks,I've been wanting a cam for a while now and this years income tax refund is making it all possible.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

now what you need is a good tune. go efi or other. forget the diablo or canned tune


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

NEXSTAR7 said:


> now what you need is a good tune. go efi or other. forget the diablo or canned tune



Complete Street Performance is doing the install and tune.Doing a street tune then taking it back for the dyno tune.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You will be amazed at what a ported LS2 TB and intake mani will add. I wish I wasn't cheap when I did my heads/cam install because I regreat not doing the UDP while I was there.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> You will be amazed at what a ported LS2 TB and intake mani will add. I wish I wasn't cheap when I did my heads/cam install because I regreat not doing the UDP while I was there.



They tested their ported intake/tb and resulted in 13 peak hp and 22 peak torque........ Alot more bang for the buck than buying a ported FAST imo.

They have a great deal for the combo which is $200 total if you go there to have them installed and that includes them swapping them.Of course they keep yours that they take off.


I'd have to agree with you since you were already there and already spent that much in all the other parts what's $200 more.lol


----------

